# Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x3



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2014)

...at Ifema



 

 

 

​


----------



## hs4711 (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 at Ifema in Madrid - September 11, 2014*

:thx: für Alessandra


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 at Ifema in Madrid - September 11, 2014*

:thx: dir für die hübsche Alessandra


----------



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2014)

*Update x3*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x7) Upda*

:thx: dir fürs Update


----------



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2014)

*Update x9*



 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x16) Up*

:thx: dir fürs weitere Update


----------



## MrLeiwand (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x16) Up*

die bilder sind top! thx


----------



## MetalFan (15 Sep. 2014)

*Update x16*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x32) Up*

Nochmals :thx:


----------



## MichelleRenee (16 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x32) Up*

Alessandra looks beautiful. Thanks Metal!


----------



## MetalFan (17 Sep. 2014)

*Update x3*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (17 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x35) Up*

:thx: schön


----------



## PaulsGT (18 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x35) Up*

She is sooooooooooo hot, thanks for the Pics!!


----------



## aslinda (7 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x35) Up*

gehört eindeutig zu den schönsten wesen der welt


----------



## turkay (13 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x35) Up*

Beautiful Legs shows..


----------



## debmaria (15 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - walks the runway at Desigual show during Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Madrid Spring/Summer 2015 in Madrid - September 11, 2014 (x35) Up*

She's beautiful in these outfits !


----------



## Semakumbasar (20 Feb. 2017)

Thanks for alessandra


----------



## peekabo (22 Feb. 2017)

zauberhaft


----------

